# SOAP - Wie erstelle ich ein Request



## AleX (5. November 2003)

hi,

bräuchte mal dringend infos zu SOAP.
Habe mir zwar gerade 
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/soap.htm#SOAPueberHTTP 
angesehen und das war auch sehr informativ, dennoch verstehe ich noch
nicht ganz, wie ich jetzt z.b aus einr html seite ein request verschicke.

Kann mir da jemand noch ein paar infos bzw tipss geben?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

Mit html wirst du da nicht weiterkommen.

Mit Java benutzt du z.b Axis um den Envelope zu erstellen und die
Daten nutzen zu koennen.
Auch PHP bietet eine Soap unterstützung.


----------



## AleX (5. November 2003)

hmm, also erstmal danke.

Also eigentlich möchte ich das ganze als Lotus Notes Agent laufen lassen.
Jemand damit Erfahrungen, denn die mitgelieferte Hilfe vom domino designer ist nicht
wirklich aufschlussreich.

Ein JavaAgent wäre natürlich auch möglich.


----------



## AleX (5. November 2003)

Ich hab mir jetzt SOAPConnect for LotusScript gezogen und es installiert.

Scheint damit zu funktionieren. Hoffentlich tut das ganze auch auf dem server  

Jemand zufällig auch damit Erfahrungen?


----------

